# I need a different name for rats



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Mum doesn't like the name "rat". She agrees that they're not disgusting and disease-ridden, but the word rat doesn't come with a very nice backround. We neeeeed a codeword, she says.

Like Giant Floof Ball.

Or shnizzlefizzle. Not really, but hey, anything that you can still recognize means 'rat' without having to say it.

SO YES. HELP MEH.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 30, 2007)

Long tailed hamster.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

Haha, like it XP


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Fuzzbucket? Furkid?


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

YAY FUZZBUCKET!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My boys are fluffly lumpkins. :lol:


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I refer to mine as "Norweigian Long-Tailed Hamsters". Certainly interesting to say that to people at petstores


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

XD Okay, _that_ is perfect!
(Oh, Maddie and Callie are just dolls!)


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Bald tailed squirrels! That's what we've always called them. And my double rex girl is the result of a toxic spill. (The hair will grow back, I swear!)


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

XD


----------



## cinderella (Sep 10, 2007)

I love this thread. I call them my rascals or by there name. I tell my friends Templeton doesnt like being referred to as a rat, he has a name.

I dont get how people are okay with hamsters and ferrets but not ratties


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Great Pointed Archer.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

Kimmiekins said:


> Great Pointed Archer.


Lol, that is a great site. I'm letting my rats watch the ratcam... even if they can't see all so well. :lol:


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I just call mine, "the boys." As in, "I have to buy the boys a toy today," or, "I'm saving some of my ravioli for the boys." Everyone knows who I mean, even though I also have a boy dog and a boy cat.

Sometimes, I call them, "House Mouse," but as far as not turning your mom off, that might not work as well. But surely NO-ONE can object to "my boys" or "my girls," right?

I really, REALLY like some of the creative answers that are on this thread, though!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Aw, those messages at G.P.A. about "what if the whole world was against you" made me cry! Truly!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I call the boys 'fuzzy slugs' when they reach the lazzy lap rat phase


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

haha, my mom told me today that she thinks the word "rat" is creepy and wants me to call my girls by a different name. guess our moms are similar, eh? :lol: 
so..now i guess i'll call them stars when i'm around her! (star is rats backward, as most people know) =]


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a logo set up and everything, in case I ever get a company:

"Rats Backwards Productions."

The "S" character is a rat, and an upside down rat, and they're linked at the tail, to form the "S."

(I left it up to the reader to figure out what rats backwards actually ~was.~)


----------



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

I call for my boys with "Gangsters"


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

XD These all rock!

I'm calling them Great Pointed Archers half the time now, and the people I'm talking to get so confused o_o

I see how those commercials could make choo cry, Holly -patpathuggle- I thought they had a good point and that the rat costumes were hillarious (hm, I wonder how shallow zimmy is?)


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel a little better about it now...I didn't "get" that the place was an ad site for rats, a hoax. Overall, I thought it was a great site. It's just that those PSAs made me sad, because I hate the fact that some people DO treat rats that way.

But I've shown it to a bunch of people, and they all think it's funny, and say that I should feel "good," because this time, the rats win.

So, I guess it "hit me" the wrong way. Sometimes, I'll be in a "mood," and just mentioning things like traps will set me off. I know I'm too sensitive.

I LOVE the rest of the site, though! The quote by the hairstylist that if we gave them a wig for the tail, they'd look like squirrels, and everyone loves squirrels, cracks me up.

If rats are Great Pointed Archers, are mice Lesser Pointed Archers?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I just call Belgie and Sevilla "the girlies." Even my roomie, bf, and other misc friends have started calling them "the girlies." It's easier!


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: You have "the girlies," and I have "the boys!" Great minds think alike!

"A rat by any other name would still smell...like a rat..."


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

haha! And what a sweet smell that little rattie has. Well, okay, maybe it's a little like poo some days... And that's not so great.


----------

